# planning to make my own rat cage what do you think?



## RatTail (Feb 27, 2010)

i was considering building a bigger cage for my future rats that was taller for one part of my trailer.

possibly by the wall as soon as the vid starts at 0:00 or the wall with the window at 0:20 and move the chair. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGCAQtIG14M 

but i was considering cage ideas.

my cousin recommended just searching around for some old cabinets as in this pic http://www.dapper.com.au/cagebuild.htm

that way it not also looks good from the outside but the rats have more space without wired shelves and such.

he recommended looking at the junk yard for the old cabinets also that way i could choose to :

a. connect the two shelves and have one huge cage
or
b.have two different cages one bucks and one does.

what do you think ?

do you have any other cage ideas?

also if i decided to paint it as they did in the picture what would be a paint that wouldnt kill them if they chewed it?


----------



## vivianelizabeth (Feb 24, 2010)

I really like the idea myself of the sort of 1/2" by 1/2" wire square stuff zap strapped together and put in a tupperware bin... that would be more functional for someone like you to clean.


----------



## RatTail (Feb 27, 2010)

hows that more functional?


----------



## sawyerashton (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,21260.0.html

There's the link to my cage. I love it. I've just put vinyl tile on the walls too instead of just the floors. VERY easy to clean.


----------



## RatTail (Feb 27, 2010)

sawyer i luv yo0ur cage and i want vinyl now lol


----------

